# Is this foam safe?



## Truffs1178 (Dec 3, 2013)

Does anyone know if this expanding foam is safe to use to make a background? I have seen other brands that have been recommended but this is really cheap at just £3.

https://www.homebase.co.uk/expanding-foam-750ml_p562475


----------



## Bangorgooner (Nov 13, 2017)

Just wondering did you go with the home base expanding foam? I'm about to do a 3d back ground too and curious what foam to use as well


----------



## allaxisptyltd1 (Jan 22, 2018)

Just wanted to add onto Bangorgooner's comment and check out how you found that product. Trying to gain tips on what I can use for my own and would be great to see your thoughts!

_______________________________________________________
Visit Website


----------



## Bangorgooner (Nov 13, 2017)

I used a red and yellow bottle called Soudal genius. was about 8 quid in homebase.co.uk. Worked really well for me


----------



## Truffs1178 (Dec 3, 2013)

Bangorgooner said:


> I used a red and yellow bottle called Soudal genius. was about 8 quid in homebase.co.uk. Worked really well for me


Yeah that's the one I used.


----------

